# Home construction in Sargent, TX



## brian02 (May 24, 2006)

I am looking for some advice or suggestions on builders and/or construction loan lendors that do work in Sargent. I am trying to get a house built and I am having trouble getting my builder and construction lender on the same page. I have selected Bluewater construction, but the major issue I am having is he wants to make his draws on work to be done and my lendor wants to draw on work that has been done. He is at about $85/sq ft with good quality and I would like to stay in that range. Any suggestions on lendors or contractors that I can get together and on the same page for my build? If you have recently built a house down there using a construction loan Let me know, I would like to talk to you about the process.


----------



## GordaCat (Aug 16, 2005)

There is no lender that is going to be behind on money loaned. They will always release draws based on work already completed. Bluewater Construction should have some capital to get them to the "foundation" draw. If not, then you need to look for someone else in my opinion.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

NEVER pay a contractor for work TO BE done.....and I work in the industry.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

most require certain amount of work to be done before a draw can be given, talk to lender and see what his requirements are.
Make sure that your windstorm inspections are done at the correct time during construction or you will have problems getting your windstorm cert.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

To be done is NOT the way lenders lend money.


----------



## brian02 (May 24, 2006)

anyone have any suggestions on contractors I could use?


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

So, that is the only way Bluewater will work? Interesting, I am planning on building down there soon. Will save myself some time and not bother messing with him. I have no recommendations. Sory and good luck.


----------



## donmac (Aug 3, 2010)

$85/sq ft is pretty low for coastal construction. I got several quotes for a home in Sargent and the only contractor in that range was Bayside Construction.

http://www.baysideconstructiontexas.com/index.html

I did not get a quote from Blue Water.


----------



## custombuilder (Jul 1, 2010)

*construction loan & build*

www.belknapcontractors.com Pete 281-382-4144


----------



## marksmu (Dec 4, 2008)

brian02 said:


> I am looking for some advice or suggestions on builders and/or construction loan lendors that do work in Sargent. I am trying to get a house built and I am having trouble getting my builder and construction lender on the same page. I have selected Bluewater construction, but the major issue I am having is he wants to make his draws on work to be done and my lendor wants to draw on work that has been done. He is at about $85/sq ft with good quality and I would like to stay in that range. Any suggestions on lendors or contractors that I can get together and on the same page for my build? If you have recently built a house down there using a construction loan Let me know, I would like to talk to you about the process.


Only reason a builder would require money for work "to be done" is that he has no money, and no credit to start your job...Both of those problems should be giant red flags to you.

I would never pay a cent to someone who has no skin in the game. The only leverage you have against a builder doing shoddy work is that you have not paid for it yet.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

There is a way to work around some of these issues. The first would be for you to purchase all of the materials, according to his lists, directly from the vendor. The second would be for you to pay the guy his weekly wages (make him show you the check stubs to each of the guys on the job and himself) until the job gets far enough along for the first draw. Basically, you would be funding the project for him and the bank would pay you back. NOW, the contractor should, in return, give you a GREAT price because, basically he is taking NO risk and you are allowing him to make working wages, plus some overall profit. Just be sure you get your part of that profit back. You can even negotiate with him and do a cost plus deal, that can get sticky though if you aren't there daily to watch him and who is working. Even a split of the profit between the actual cost and say $85 per foot could be a great deal for both of you.


----------



## Morpheus51 (Aug 29, 2006)

I would caution you to slow down and do some intense research. I spent hours on top of hours researching what I wanted. I had everything picked out and priced. Lights and electrical,plumbing, flooring, counter top material, cabinets,etc and I still got screwed. If you are being given "allowances" you will not be happy. The guy that built my house did a good job, but he was a thief. He had a scam going with his "subs" in that whatever they charged, he would pay and then give me a bill. Now I figured out what he was doing and had no intention of paying him. I was going to wait him out and deal with him at the end of the build. Well he talked to my wife and said he would complete the build on time if she would pay him. So she did without my go ahead and we didn't speak for many days. I will never build another house. It is not worth it. It is NOT an economic way to have shelter. You MAY get what you want and that is probably not going to be the case. Good Luck because you are going to need a ton of it.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Morpheus51 said:


> I would caution you to slow down and do some intense research. I spent hours on top of hours researching what I wanted. I had everything picked out and priced. Lights and electrical,plumbing, flooring, counter top material, cabinets,etc and I still got screwed. If you are being given "allowances" you will not be happy. The guy that built my house did a good job, but he was a thief. He had a scam going with his "subs" in that whatever they charged, he would pay and then give me a bill. Now I figured out what he was doing and had no intention of paying him. I was going to wait him out and deal with him at the end of the build. Well he talked to my wife and said he would complete the build on time if she would pay him. So she did without my go ahead and we didn't speak for many days. I will never build another house. It is not worth it. It is NOT an economic way to have shelter. You MAY get what you want and that is probably not going to be the case. Good Luck because you are going to need a ton of it.


So how did you get screwed and exactly what was the scam with his subs. I find that paid invoices from vendors for materials and actual labor check stubs work well and I manage lots of $$$$ worth of work each year. You are right about allowances, they can be tricky but IME the best way to handle them is to see some previous work or have samples of the exact materials that "allowed" so that you know exactly what you are buying.


----------



## Morpheus51 (Aug 29, 2006)

HydraSports said:


> So how did you get screwed and exactly what was the scam with his subs. I find that paid invoices from vendors for materials and actual labor check stubs work well and I manage lots of $$$$ worth of work each year. You are right about allowances, they can be tricky but IME the best way to handle them is to see some previous work or have samples of the exact materials that "allowed" so that you know exactly what you are buying.


This builder would allow the subs to charge what they wanted and he would get a percentage of the overages back. This I know for a fact as one supplier told me of this practice. We changed the way the slab would be done. I asked him if the change was in the budget and he said yes, so I said go ahead. After the slab was done I got a bill for $5000. I had no intention of paying for the increase. He went passed the date the house was to be completed so I had to redo the building loan, twice. The plumber sent in charges that were included in the price. When confronted the builder said he would have to check. Like I said I was not going to pay for these charges as there were no change orders made as the contract stated. When my wife paid this theif, I almost came unglued. I had put this guy off for months and she undid what I had done with one stroke of the pen.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I see, care to share which builder? Also, why did your wife do that? Not that there may be a logical explanation!!! Lol


----------



## Morpheus51 (Aug 29, 2006)

HydraSports said:


> I see, care to share which builder? Also, why did your wife do that? Not that there may be a logical explanation!!! Lol


I have no idea why my wife did that. She is so tight with a buck it is amazing. The builder had 3 days until our builder's loan was up. She said she did it so that we wouldn't have to refinance the builders loan. In the windup he didn't finish on time and we had to refinance and the check she wrote was way more than the price of refinance. I still can't believe she wrote a $10,000 check and didn't talk to me. I have no words to express my dismay. It was at the end of the build and we wanted to get into the house. It was a cluster f--k. I was lucky in that the house was built very good. I have had no problems with the house itself, but I will never do it again.


----------



## Calebs Retreat (Sep 13, 2005)

PM sent about United Built. They built on our house on the ICW and there was no construction loan. No finance charges, etc. Basically we setup a first mortgage with no closing costs (not great terms but it was not permanent) and when construction was complete we refinanced at around 4 pct for 15 years. These guys were on the ball and we were able to change plenty of items and do work ourselves to keep cost down. For some of our work (for example extending our deck 8 feet and getting lighting below) we worked directly with their sub and paid their sub directly and the builder supervised the work. It was really a nice experience (if that can be said about home building). Overall we are very happy with the finished product and the appraisal came back really well.

If you want more information let me know.


----------



## Calebs Retreat (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh forgot to mention that on our first loan we were not required to make payments until after construction was done but we re-financed before that payment kicked in. We started construction in June and had 5 months of construction and never paid the builder a penny.

I have since used several contractors in sargent to do concrete and some enclosing a ceiling. I have not been happy with the results (except Doug the plumbing guy who is awesome). The small guys could go bankrupt and pack their bags. I stick to and established builder if I was you.


----------



## john1956 (May 17, 2015)

I am just about to have a home built in sargent, and I have read all of the info here and thanks I glad i did...... any suggestions: Its my first time. [email protected] thanks john


----------



## Daddio (Sep 6, 2006)

Addy builders is by far the best in Sargent, but is not cheap he built many of the large homes out on the Island. My wife and I just toured his last home on Creekside OMG beautiful, he never advertised and is letting his main man start taking over running the business. 
He is closer to $125 a foot but just drive by his homes vs. some of these other and you don't have get out of your car to tell the difference!
A lot of these folks you better be careful with, believe me I watch them every day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

My real estate agent down there told me the going rate for quality construction in Sargent is $135-$145/sf. Addy is retired, but was known to be the best builder in the area.


----------



## ALL OUT OUTFITTERS (Apr 21, 2010)

I am in the process of getting qoutes to build in Sargent myself and have gone through this chain. Lots of good info, but it is a few years old and looking for updates. I have the lot already just need the builder. 

If anyone has an update on the local builders estimated rates that would be very helpful. Also just the names of the builders and any experiences good/bad.

-Cheers


----------



## Chiquapin13 (Jan 8, 2012)

Bayside construction great guys and great experience 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ALL OUT OUTFITTERS (Apr 21, 2010)

Chiquapin13 said:


> Bayside construction great guys and great experience
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just left them a voicemail. Thanks!

Book your trip today!

www.fishandhuntmatagorda.com
[email protected]
(361) 290-2918


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

RB II said:


> There is a way to work around some of these issues. The first would be for you to purchase all of the materials, according to his lists, directly from the vendor. The second would be for you to pay the guy his weekly wages (make him show you the check stubs to each of the guys on the job and himself) until the job gets far enough along for the first draw. Basically, you would be funding the project for him and the bank would pay you back. NOW, the contractor should, in return, give you a GREAT price because, basically he is taking NO risk and you are allowing him to make working wages, plus some overall profit. Just be sure you get your part of that profit back. You can even negotiate with him and do a cost plus deal, that can get sticky though if you aren't there daily to watch him and who is working. Even a split of the profit between the actual cost and say $85 per foot could be a great deal for both of you.


Sorry...responded to the wrong post.


----------



## brian02 (May 24, 2006)

ALL OUT OUTFITTERS said:


> I am in the process of getting qoutes to build in Sargent myself and have gone through this chain. Lots of good info, but it is a few years old and looking for updates. I have the lot already just need the builder.
> 
> If anyone has an update on the local builders estimated rates that would be very helpful. Also just the names of the builders and any experiences good/bad.
> 
> -Cheers


 We ended up using Chipman construction out of Palacios but I know that the company has changed hands since we build so I can't speak to their construction quality now.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Don't set your budget on $85.00 a foot.
That is low, low.


----------



## tim b (Jul 20, 2010)

*.*

With bayside builder your talking 150.00 plus per ft. thats with cheap cabinets floors counter tops ect...


----------



## ALL OUT OUTFITTERS (Apr 21, 2010)

Bayside quoted 125per sqft turn-key

Probably not the highest end finishes though. Basic granite, cheaper flooring and cabinets I'm sure. Seemed like great folks over the phone.


----------



## tim b (Jul 20, 2010)

*.*

125.00 per ft. Over the phone lol....by the time you pour concrete under the house,rock driveway,connect sewer,connect power ,water line,and on and on...you will have 150.00 plus a ft...and remember porches cost just as much to build as living area..that also does not include sewer tap or water tap or a septic system..i built a house on the island two years with no builder involved..im just giving you real numbers...


----------



## ALL OUT OUTFITTERS (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok thanks for the info all good to know

Book your trip today!

www.fishandhuntmatagorda.com
[email protected]
(361) 290-2918


----------



## Chiquapin13 (Jan 8, 2012)

That's not true. I just had a house built by bayside last year. In that quote he is including concrete. And maybe even a porch, I know our front porch they charged 40 sq ft. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim b (Jul 20, 2010)

*.*

You must be the owner of bayside...lol


----------



## tim b (Jul 20, 2010)

*.*

Im not saying anything bad about bayside.i talked to the owners about three years ago and at the time they were at 130.00 a ft to 140.00 for the plans for my house..but im sure they can build you a house at 125.00 a ft just depends on what all you want in the house..curt the owner is a nice guy.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Right now in Sargent they are building for $85/sf dried in up to $145/sf for high end builds with all granite, impact resistant windows, etc. I would plan on $125/sf for a moderately nice house.


----------



## Chiquapin13 (Jan 8, 2012)

Actually no I'm not the owner of bayside I actually have only had a business relationship with them, and there is no curt.
There names are Scott and John. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim b (Jul 20, 2010)

*.*

Well actually excuse the f*** out of me...his name is scott...you sound like a real ****head...


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

tim b said:


> Well actually excuse the f*** out of me...his name is scott...you sound like a real ****head...


Actually, if you go back and read your posts and Chiquapin's, it is you who sounds like a real ****head. Chiquapin seems to be giving information based on experience, you give information based on outdated information/assumptions and (apparently falsely) accuse him of being the owner, he corrects your info based on experience, and you call him a ****head.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

My house is for sale
http://www.har.com/2699-county-road-291/sale_32674254


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> My house is for sale
> http://www.har.com/2699-county-road-291/sale_32674254


Jealous times a thousand.... Can i buy just the guest house???? LOl? :texasflag


----------



## ALL OUT OUTFITTERS (Apr 21, 2010)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> My house is for sale
> 
> http://www.har.com/2699-county-road-291/sale_32674254


We are right across the street from you down there. Yellow house with all the trees on the lot. I would be building on the lot next door

Book your trip today!

www.fishandhuntmatagorda.com
[email protected]
(361) 290-2918


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

The house on the other side of the subdivision or creek?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## ALL OUT OUTFITTERS (Apr 21, 2010)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> The house on the other side of the subdivision or creek?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Subdivision - we are on red bend

Book your trip today!

www.fishandhuntmatagorda.com
[email protected]
(361) 290-2918


----------



## Lee T (Jun 15, 2016)

ShadMan said:


> Actually, if you go back and read your posts and Chiquapin's, it is you who sounds like a real ****head. Chiquapin seems to be giving information based on experience, you give information based on outdated information/assumptions and (apparently falsely) accuse him of being the owner, he corrects your info based on experience, and you call him a ****head.


2X


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Gotcha I might call David Murphy and ask if he is building houses or I use doing docks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## ALL OUT OUTFITTERS (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

I am a big fan of his. Super honest Guy and that's rare down there

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## ALL OUT OUTFITTERS (Apr 21, 2010)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> I am a big fan of his. Super honest Guy and that's rare down there
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Do you have his contact info?


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

979 240 5685

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

tim b said:


> Well actually excuse the f*** out of me...his name is scott...you sound like a real ****head...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: dayum

Kelly


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

tim b said:


> Well actually excuse the f*** out of me...his name is scott...you sound like a real ****head...


I'm open on the 4th for a 2cool beat down if you 2 want to get it on.bbq and beer,Crown for the diehards. Time to get out from behind your keyboard and show us your cajones.pelotas.nuts. I think you both would be embarassed. We need some fireworks in Sargent.Grudge match, no rules.Curt or Scott will be the referee. Rubberback will provide some chickenwire if you want to make it a cagematch.Sounds like somebody got butthurt real bad.Go wipe with said mullet in alternative thread!


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

steve holchak said:


> I'm open on the 4th for a 2cool beat down if you 2 want to get it on.bbq and beer,Crown for the diehards. Time to get out from behind your keyboard and show us your cajones.pelotas.nuts. I think you both would be embarassed. We need some fireworks in Sargent.Grudge match, no rules.Curt or Scott will be the referee. Rubberback will provide some chickenwire if you want to make it a cagematch.Sounds like somebody got butthurt real bad.Go wipe with said mullet in alternative thread!


Man...I am so out of touch with protocol.

I thought we had to do these in a Jack-n-the-Box parking lot?

LMAO


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Lmao this is hilarious 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> My house is for sale
> http://www.har.com/2699-county-road-291/sale_32674254


Nice place, man! :cheers:

Does David build houses? I thought he only does piling and dock work. His creek house is about 15 houses down from me.


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

*B Hurt*

Please fill out the BH Report


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Not sure but I pretty much ask his advice on everything down there he is pretty tuned in on the best guys to use. And if you know David he may focus on docks and piers but I'm sure he knows all the subs and could build a house pretty easily, just not sure if he wants to

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

98aggie77566 said:


> Man...I am so out of touch with protocol.
> 
> I thought we had to do these in a Jack-n-the-Box parking lot?
> 
> LMAO


After eating 6 eggrolls


----------



## Specks & Reds (May 16, 2015)

Another for Bayside


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

And Bayside is retired Navy! 

Y'all keep this stuff up there in Houston...let this place stay peaceful...till the weekends!


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Harbormaster said:


> And Bayside is retired Navy!
> 
> Y'all keep this stuff up there in Houston...let this place stay peaceful...till the weekends!


Good one. I hope Henry Williams doesn't show up in this thread!!!!!!(A select few will understand)


----------



## HBS (Aug 11, 2005)

Not sure Henry has internet privileges yet.


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

David actually had a house for sale back in October....


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

parsrobc said:


> David actually had a house for sale back in October....


Still does. That's the one up the creek from me. It has been for sale for about two years now, I think. I've been inside it...not for me.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Y'all keep this going. Me and Da Reel Daddy are going fishing in the morning. We will issue a ruling.


----------

